# Witch one? UCK!



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm thinking in about a month or two we're going to think about getting another horse. (It just depends on what the lady with 20 acres says about us putting our horses on there) Anyway, I've told my step dad if she says yes and we get another horse i'm wanting a barrel horse. (a back up one)

So I've picked a few horses out i want to get your opinion on. Some know the barrels good some just loping some even hauled and rode in the rodeo. So i'll put some up and want your opinion. i'm wanting to get it down to 10 horses i'll have to pick out of. (I have like 20-25 horses i think may be the one but....)

I accidentally put two up i'm not even thinking about buy. It's the two that don't know the barrels at all.

1. Barrel Horse World
2. Quarter Horse Horse for Sale in Marianna, Arkansas
3. Hancock's Quachitared - Hancock's Quachitared 
4. Registered Mare
5. Team Penning, Sorting, Barrels
6. 5 year old Special Effort mare - Driftin Stardust I don't know about her???
7. 9 Y.O. BARREL HORSE FOR SALE!! - FCS TWICE THE CASH
8. Really Nice Breed Barrel Horse
9. STOCKY, ALL-AROUND, 6 year old gelding!! PRICE REDUCED!!!!! - Shane's Speedy Fantasy**REDUCED**
10. 6 Year old son of Sticks an Stones
11. Freckles Playboy Mare Barrel Trained and Very Gentle
12. Beautiful Mare Started on Barrels...
13. 6 Year old Barrel/all-around Mare
14.Outstanding Aqha Mare, Show OR Pleasure
15. Nicely Riding 6 yo Sorrel Paint Mare
16. Racer, Rodeo, Roper
17. Must see This Mare!
18. 1d/ Open Rodeo Horse
19. 2d Barrel Horse
20. 7yo red/blue roan mare- barrels and poles - Yo Rojo Blue Mist (aka: Cheyenne)
21. Barrel Horse World

I'm very sorry there is some many. I just can't pick one. If you could pick the best 10 That will narrow it down a lot so i can see witch one is best for me.

Please don't comment if your not going to pick any of the horses. Either tomorrow or Monday i will (see what everyone else thought) and probably pick the top ten i like. But i'm OK with confo.(As in i'm no expert on telling if it's not a good confo. or if its bad.) i'm not the best one at knowing what's good and whats bad.


----------



## petersonfamilyfarm (Jan 28, 2011)

*Horses*

Okay so I narrowed down my top 5 out of all those horses. 
Number 3 #8 absolutely love this horse! #17 #19 
#16 I really like this horse as a prospect, however he would need a lot of training for barrels.
Take your time and choose one that fits your training, and experience. Good Luck!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

my pics are 6,8,9,10,12,17,18. My favorite though is 17. i think that mare has a great start and i think she is a good deal for the price, i cant tell much as far as confo goes though. 18 i think is going to be alot of money 1D open rodeo horse, going to cost you. Are you wanting a finsihed barrel horse, or a project?


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I like 8 best. 17 is awesome too, but the way her ad is worded I have a hard time believing that she's actually going to sell.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

oh i see now sixlets, at first i was like why would you think that mare (17) wouldnt sell, but now that i actually read all they way threw, i see. Definantly will require a experienced rider. 8 was my second choice, only because he raced 29 times. I know there are tons of race horses that have plenty more starts than that and go on to have succesful other careers. If you do go and look at him HopalongCassidy (which i think you should) just be sure to get a thorough vet check done. x rays of the knees, fetlocks, pasterns, hoofs, hocks, stifles. But i think he is at a great price for being as well started in barrels as he is. If he was over here, you would be looking at $6500 for him. Hes got a very nice pedigree to.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL, i went threw to see witch one's i like but still ended up with 17 horses i like. 

Just to let you know again. i won't be getting (I'm just thinking about buy) a horse until a month or two. so maybe around, June July i will be knowing for sure. Also since we just got two more dogs we rescued altogether we have 18 animal. We have are hands full.

Let's see though, i'll have to say #3 I really like her.
#8 is very nice. I may ask for more pictures. It's 1,500 out of my price range but i'm saving so i may have enough. 
#17 since I've read the ad more carefully i'm not even considering her anymore.
#19 another top contender. I'm really liking that gelding. 
#14 and #16 are the two i'm not considering either. I want one that has been on the pattern. but they are both very nicely built and i'd take them if i had enough time to do so. 
#6 I wasn't for sure about her. She looked a little off but all it is i think she may need a little more weight. 
#9 I like him to
#10 I really like him to also it's a plus that he's for youth riders. being me mom his a beginner. (i'm looking for a barrel horse but my i plan to teacher her to ride on my horse but i can find one that is broke, broke, broke and still give power. that's a plus.)
#12 She looked like she had what it takes.
#18 i couldn't agree. she would be very expensive.

Well there's 7 horses here that i like. #18, #14, and #16 also maybe #6 are the one i'm not considering.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my top ten,

#3
#19
#8
#11
#5
#20
#6
#10
#21/12
#9

Here are my final ten. So if you want you can pick the final 5 or 1 out of these.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

3 or 17, are my favourites.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

^ ya i like number #3, i'm not to hot on # 17 though.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I actually meant "she" as in the owner probably won't sell. But yeah, the mare seems like a handful too haha


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

^OH! sorry i din't catch that. but she still seems like a handful like you said.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to pick five now and after that i will decide with ONE i will be thing about getting. (if it's not sold by the time i want to buy.) I will want you to pick one out of the five i'm about to put up. 

Okay i'm sory but the equine ones aren't coming up. I'll wait a little while and if it doesn't work i'll make a new thread with the five.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I decided when the time comes i will make another thread and have yal look at a few horses. Right know is not the time for us to get another horse. Thanks everyone for helping out and in about a month or two i'll see what my step dad thinks about getting another horse. Also that will give us time to see if my other horse will be fast enough to barrel race. And get some training under Thunder my hopefully back up horse.


----------

